# Gotta GEt Me One of These!!!!!!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

LATEST ACCESSORY FROM CANADIAN TIRE - The TRUNK MONKEY 

Guaranteed to stop Road Rage!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:lmao: I'll have to start saving.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats actually first in a series of 4 total ,though one has 2 different endings. The final one "Trunk Monkey Security System' is downright ghoulish ,lol. :monkey:

They were first run by a large dealer group out of Washington state that has both Ford & Chevy. Here's the link to the dealerships site with all four. 
They're all absolutely hilarious........:furious: 

Nice to see a commercial that cuts throught the clutter and shows originality, even though there are a few "groups" that might be offended.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have seen all 4 commercials on our local TV and they are a riot. I just enjoyed them and they are attention getting. Sure hope that the PETA folks do not watch the commercials.


----------

